# Critique our tip'n'out



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

It's also called 'chase me charlie'. 
Your back needs to be straighter and your heels need to go down!!!!
You might also be pinching with your knees, which causes your legs to swing back.
Release more! Especially over such a high fence.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Keep your back straight, you both are hunching over. Heels down so you aren't pinching and give the horse more rein, you could be catching him in the mouth on the landing if your reins are that tight.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I always called it 'bump it up'. I didn't know it had a real name.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Your heals and your back look terrible. :shock: You need to release a LOT more as well!


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

Why are you jumping so high if you're that unstable in the tack? You're treating it like jumping is a game, sure I'm all for having some fun, but think of your horse's well being also. Go back to some simple cross rails and get yourself steady and secure in the tack, those pictures actually frighten me a bit.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

^ I agree! :/


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sparkles said:


> Why are you jumping so high if you're that unstable in the tack? You're treating it like jumping is a game, sure I'm all for having some fun, but think of your horse's well being also. Go back to some simple cross rails and get yourself steady and secure in the tack, those pictures actually frighten me a bit.


Sorry, I have to agree.

You really do need to solidify your position before you look at jumping this high again. One misstep and you both would be eating dirt pretty darn quick.
Crossrails and reinless riding are going to be your best friends. No-stirrup riding as well. Lots of flatting, trot poles, raised poles, and some crossrails. 
The horse doesn't look confident either, I would be very concerned with you overfacing him.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Eeeek.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Also: Are you riding in sneakers? Those shoes don't look to have much of a heel which is pretty scary when it comes to jumping IMO


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

HAHAHA

dont get your undies in a twist, and no, Charli is not overfaced, that horse will jump almost anything. 

im riding in jod boots and chaps fyi.
I ride without stirrips a fair bit. (1-2 schooling sessions a week)
I diddnt catch charli in the mouth, I give as much as he takes. although i need to learn to give more than he is taking at moments like this.
I alwasy have a somewhat hunch back, deal with it hahha.
also, not pinching with my knees, im standing on tip toe. 
ill post what we normally look like. so you know what those against once off scarey as hell fun, up yoursss


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

hmm
also, both very confident riders
anything bareback etc

Josh
























me


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

charliBum said:


> I alwasy have a somewhat hunch back, deal with it hahha.
> also, not pinching with my knees, im standing on tip toe.


Why would you ask us what we thought about the picture if you're just going to tell us to "deal with it" when we try to offer our suggestions?? Doesn't that defeat the purpose? People took the time to critique you like you asked... I think their efforts deserve at least a "thank you for critiquing" even if you don't agree.



> ill post what we normally look like. so you know what those against once off scarey as hell fun, up yoursss


If the picture you originally posted wasn't what you normally look like, why post it? Why ask for critique at all if you don't even care what suggestions others have to offer? Now, you have a lot of really good advice here. Take it or leave it, but you don't have to be rude to those who put time in to try to help you.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Are those pics what you both normally look like when jumping? Because they look the same as the original? Your both still hunched over in every jumping picture.

I agree with the above poster. Why post "Critique out tip'n'out" and then get an attitude when people actually do it?


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

I diddnt have a attitude, i know it often doesnt come out in writing, but the deal with it bit is said jokingly, me and josh both have hunch backs jumping, and ah welll.

and with the knee pinching, after it was said I had a good look and saw I was mearly standing on tip toe, from what i could see.

and no, I can asure you, apart from the hunching they look quite different, lol.

and ummmm I posted the what we normally look like for the people who think were nasty to our hroses, by god, we both LOVE our horses, we would never EVER EVVEERR do anything mean to them, josh has had maggy since she was 4, broke her in, I have had charli for a year, i bought him as almost un-catchable and basicly unridable. 

so you know what, tone over websites can be misread so think before you go off at people saying things please.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The bottom line is that your position needs work. Riding the way you are right now frankly is scary. 
You don't appear to be mean to your horses, but if you don't learn to balance and ride well if you want to jump that high, you are doing them an injustice.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Yu say your are not knee pinching, just standing on tip toes.

The fact you think that's okay in itself means you need to be jumping MUCH lower! You should never "stand on tip toes" over a ump. You need to sink into your heels, support the horse with your calf around the girth, and LOOK UP!

You have hunched backs because you are riding poorly, if you rode properly your backs would be straight. Frankly, your riding scares me for jumps that big!

If you don't want people to honestly critique you, don't ask for a critique. If you want rainbows and butterflies and "Wow, Ur so gud" this isn't the forum for that.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

charliBum said:


> so you know what, tone over websites can be misread so think before you go off at people saying things please.


You were the one trying to "joke" online, everyone else just critiqued. And I agree with everyone. You should have a SOLID SEAT at a very LOW jump before you should start going higher. If you had a good, solid seat, there would be no excuse for the position in your tip'n'out. Can you stand up straight, without a hunchback? If you can stand up with a straight back, you can ride and jump with a straight back. You just need to work on it. So calm down, and quit jumping down everyone's throats for giving a critique that you asked for.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

I know we look terrible haha, settle, I hardly ever jump this was at the start of winter. Its now early spring (GRASS!!!) and im not jumping down everyones throats im not a angry person. and can some one please tell me how a hunch back can badly effect your jumping position?
also, i know tip toeing is bad, Im terrible for pinching with my knees also. habit from how charli used to be.
here where we live, there are hardly any good instructors, we have a flaot but he ponyclubs are a while away and I quite frankly dont have the money. I get them for free from a school teacher who loves hroses, but currently that is it. this summer im going to try but its a small town adn I get minimum pay and my parents are not horsey AT ALL.
I am taking in your critique, its extremly helpful. it jsut gets on my neres when people tell me im overfacing my horse, im the whimp, we putit to 1.50m after this picture and I kept pulling him off it, i have a mental block haha. I do try work on my position as much as I can. I hear flying angels can help with the hunch back? and other tips welcome. 
and another thing, no, i have no whim to be jumping that high at the momment, it was a one off and tbh, i was ****ting myself and josh is nuts but you know, boys will be boys I guess.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Listen, I'm a dressage rider. I haven't jumped in at least a year and I only did going over 1-3 jumps at a time at the trot, maximum height 3 feet. But looking at the photos, I can tell that there is something wrong with your position. That really says something. You are probably hunching your back because you are pinching your knees and not putting enough weight in your heels and you need to hug with your calves. you are using your knees to substitute for what your heels SHOULD be doing, you need to carry the weight in your heels not your knees. Also give him more rein because you do NOT want a tight contact going over a huge jump especially for the landing. Try jumping lower.


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

charliBum said:


> and can some one please tell me how a hunch back can badly effect your jumping position?


You should have an open chest and your shoulders back. If you have your shoulders back and open it helps to prevent you from collapsing forward and helps to center the weight of the upper body over the lower leg, helping to keep you be secure in the tack.
If you do not have a stable upper body, you will not have a stable lower leg causing an unsafe position.


----------



## Jessi94 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ack! Your heels! Your back is really hunched, and your release is pretty bad...

You really need to go back and work on your position on shorter jumps before you go back up to that height.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

Ha!
read the post chicky, I did explain =]


----------

